
Women are more willing to forgo salary for better life balance - Bostonian
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-09/women-companies-lose-if-flexible-working-hours-widen-income-gap
======
Bostonian
The cited study is "Guilt, Gender, and Work-Life Balance in Japan: A Choice
Experiment"
[https://www.imf.org/en/Publications/WP/Issues/2019/11/27/Gui...](https://www.imf.org/en/Publications/WP/Issues/2019/11/27/Guilt-
Gender-and-Work-Life-Balance-in-Japan-A-Choice-Experiment-48701) .

